# NikonGraham.com



## NikonGraham (Jul 17, 2013)

My name is Graham and I am a professional photographer. I work on all types of shoots! (portraits, sports, bands, couples, families, events, parties, etc.) I currently shoot on a Nikon D5100 and have all my own equipment. My arsenal of lenses currently includes a 50mm 1.8, 18-55mm 3.5 VR, and a 70-300mm 4.0. Soon I am hoping to get a 28-70mm 2.8 
You are welcome to check out my portfolio (NikonGraham.com). I appreciate any and all feedback you may have!
Thanks and have a great day,
Graham H.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 17, 2013)

Welcome aboard.

I'm not much on the splash screen - I prefer to get right to a site without having to click again.
You have a couple of nice shots but you also have a few misses.  For example, the very first photo on the "actual" page: you cut off the edge of the taxi's rear bumper, and the texture at the top of the building competes with the sign on the taxi - I'm not really sure what the subject is.  On "The Couple", they are just standing there - I'd like to see a bit more interaction between them, and you amputated the guy's toes.  The mother & son is cropped too close fro my taste, but that is just me.

I do like the macro and the silhouette, and your horizons are pretty straight.


----------



## NikonGraham (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback.  Your flickr page was interesting. You critique better than you shoot.
The taxi shot was taken out of a moving car as I drove, so it's not a surprise that I missed a few inches of the bumber.
The Couple is a shot taken with a remote and a tripod in wet sand. As for the pose, personal taste.

A little critique on the technique and not my choice of composition and subject matter would have been great.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 22, 2013)

Dude, that was a bit harsh and not a good way to start on a new forum...

Anyways...

You have some great shots but most of the portraits I have looked through have missed focus and some are overexposed, I looked through about 4 pages before I quit. I also didn't find your work overly inspiring, but thats just me. 

Remember, not all photographers post their best work on the internet.

You're on a Photo Forum. Be prepared for the critique you won't like, the useless responses and the golden ones that change your technique forever. There a photographers on this site that are much much better than you, I and Snow and I personally find the time they invest in improving our work incredibly valuable. 

I have found this forum in particular operates a little different than the rest of the internetz. Mind your manners and be a positive contribution to the site, or you wont get the valuable attention you   and your work could definitely utilize, because as photographers, our technique, skills and taste is an continuously evolving spectrum. 

Welcome to TPF! enjoy your stay.


----------



## danielklaer (Jul 22, 2013)

Some really nice shots and some that I didn't really fancy. What do you do as a pro photographer?


----------



## danielklaer (Jul 23, 2013)

I ask that because I wasnt quite sure what you want critique on. Alot of photos.


----------

